# Plasma TV logo



## movutomu (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a Panasonic Plasma TV TH-42PZ700B connected to a Panasonic DMR-EX773EB player via the HDMI1 socket. Does anyone know how to switch off the screen and annoying logo while playing a CD.


----------

